# Nova



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I am thinking of getting a Nova, which male would you put this too, and what will i get??
Also what about another generation or 2 down the line??

Mack Bell Enigma
RAPTOR
Mack Tremper Het Patternless


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kris.hollands said:


> I am thinking of getting a Nova, which male would you put this too, and what will i get??
> Also what about another generation or 2 down the line??
> 
> Mack Bell Enigma
> ...


Personally, the RAPTOR male for first gen results.

Mack tremper may get some nice results as well.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

what will i get from these??
Thanks


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

WTF is a Nova?! I thought it was an old Chav Vauxhall! lol


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

lol its a leopard gecko morph.
it is a combination of the Enigma morphs and the Raptor Morph


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah ok

so its a Raptor Enigma.........man, when will the new names ever stop?!!? lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kris.hollands said:


> I am thinking of getting a Nova, which male would you put this too, and what will i get??
> Also what about another generation or 2 down the line??
> 
> Mack Bell Enigma
> ...



Nova is a RAPTOR enigma...

Assuming your enigmas are heterozygous....

RAPTOR enigma x Mack bell enigma will give 37.5% Mack snow enigma, 12.5% Mack snow, 37.5% enigma, 12.5% normal. All babies will be het tremper albino, bell albino and eclipse. Babies may show varying amounts of tangerine and reverse stripe patternless

RAPTOR enigma x RAPTOR will give 50% RAPTOR enigma 50% RAPTOR.

RAPTOR enigma x Mack snow Tremperhet Patternless will give 25% Makc snow Tremper albino enigma, 25% mack snow tremper albino, 25% tremper albino enigma, 25% tremper albino. All babies will be het eclipse and 50% het patternless. Babies may show varying amounts of tangerine and reverse stripe patternless


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

it would be a lot simpler if people referred to it as a RAPTOR Enigma... How are people supposed to know that is what a Nova is.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kris.hollands said:


> it would be a lot simpler if people referred to it as a RAPTOR Enigma... How are people supposed to know that is what a Nova is.


Marketing mate


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

kris.hollands said:


> it would be a lot simpler if people referred to it as a RAPTOR Enigma... How are people supposed to know that is what a Nova is.


Thats what I was thinking. But its kind of the same as a Creamsicle and Sunglow, and Hyglo too.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally as mike said would go for the RAPTOR male, that way you can put the mack snow to one off the offspring the year after and can go all over again with the raptor x nova!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino eclipse patternless striped X Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) patternless striped = Varyed offspring from.

Talbino eclipse banded/aberrant.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) banded/aberrant.
Talbino eclipse jungle.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) jungle.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) striped.
Tabino eclipse reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse patternless striped-AKA-RAPTOR.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) patternless striped-AKA-NOVA.

All offspring will be poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
----

Talbino eclipse patternless striped X Talbino eclipse enigma(DF) patternless striped = Varyed offspring from.

Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) banded/aberrant.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) jungle.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) striped.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) patternless striped-AKA-NOVA.

All offspring will be poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Talbino eclipse patternless striped X Talbino eclipse enigma patternless striped = Varyed offspring from.
> 
> Talbino eclipse banded/aberrant.
> Talbino eclipse enigma banded/aberrant.
> ...


Show off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

There a lot of NOVA's out there that aren't NOVA as NOVA is by rights Talbino + eclipse + enigma + patternless striped-AKA-RAPTOR enigma.Biggist half that i've seen being sold as NOVA have just been Talbino eclipse enigma banded/aberrant.So not true NOVA's


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> There a lot of NOVA's out there that aren't NOVA as NOVA is by rights Talbino + eclipse + enigma + patternless striped-AKA-RAPTOR enigma.Biggist half that i've seen being sold as NOVA have just been Talbino eclipse enigma banded/aberrant.So not true NOVA's


I haven't seen many for sale, what kind of price they fetch at the minute?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> I haven't seen many for sale, what kind of price they fetch at the minute?


I'm not sure about the Talbino eclipse enigma patternless striped.But here's a Talbino eclipse enigma banded being sold as a so called NOVA for £500.

Third one down in the link.
Home Grown Geckos, geckos for sale, buy, incubator, reptiles, gallery, eggs. carrot, hypotangarine, leopard gecko, caresheet, behaviour, feeding, available, vivarium, equipment, terms, breeders, morphs, care for geckos, geckos available


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> I'm not sure about the Talbino eclipse enigma patternless striped.But here's a Talbino eclipse enigma banded being sold as a so called NOVA for £500.
> 
> Third one down in the link.
> Home Grown Geckos, geckos for sale, buy, incubator, reptiles, gallery, eggs. carrot, hypotangarine, leopard gecko, caresheet, behaviour, feeding, available, vivarium, equipment, terms, breeders, morphs, care for geckos, geckos available


Cool, TBH, not that special imo. I'm sure there are prettier ones out there.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino mack snow Het Patternless X Talbino eclipse enigma(SF) patternless striped = Varyed offspring from.

Talbino banded/aberrant HET eclipse,poss-HET patternless.
Talbino emigms(SF) banded/aberant HET eclipse,poss-HET patternless.
Talbino mack snow banded/aberrant HET eclipse,poss-HET patternless.
Talbino mack snow enigma(SF) banded/aberrant HET eclipse,poss-HET patternless.

All offspring poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino mack snow Het Patternless X Talbino eclipse enigma(DF) patternless striped = Varyed offspring from.

Talbino emigms(SF) banded/aberant HET eclipse,poss-HET patternless.
Talbino mack snow enigma(SF) banded/aberrant HET eclipse,poss-HET patternless.

All offspring poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.


Don't use the Balbino in a Talbino project will become very confusing.

Talbino X Balbino = Normal HET Balbino,Talbino.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for your advice


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

I would advise against pairing any enigma with another enigma as this is currently believed to cause increased expression of the circling and wobbles in this morph.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

missk said:


> I would advise against pairing any enigma with another enigma as this is currently believed to cause increased expression of the circling and wobbles in this morph.


It currently has been said it doesnt seem to have any effect on whether the offspring is from enigma x outcross or enigma x enigma pairings. Although some people do still frown upon it


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Said by whome and from what findings?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> It currently has been said it doesnt seem to have any effect on whether the offspring is from enigma x outcross or enigma x enigma pairings. Although some people do still frown upon it


Very true Kelli H has admited that she bred enigma to enigma with not problems.Meny people that own enigmas from Kelli H stock may very well be the owners of enigma to enigma offspring.I think enigma to enigma is ok but avoud inbreeding enigmas as all costs.And if we don't enigma to enigma how will we find out if enigma x enigma dose ifact 100% result in 25%normal,50%enigma(SF),25%enigma(DF).


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Also im pretty sure PSGeckos and Ark reptiles findings have suggested this aswell : victory:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> Very true Kelli H has admited that she bred enigma to enigma with not problems.Meny people that own enigmas from Kelli H stock may very well be the owners of enigma to enigma offspring.I think enigma to enigma is ok but avoud inbreeding enigmas as all costs.And if we don't enigma to enigma how will we find out if enigma x enigma dose ifact 100% result in 25%normal,50%enigma(SF),25%enigma(DF).


 
So its ok to breed 2 possible defects to each other just to find out what they produce, even though the risks of neuro problems are there? Oh well thats ok then!

Surely the RIGHT thing to do, would be to investigate the neuro problems further before playing with the morph side of things?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Crownan said:


> So its ok to breed 2 possible defects to each other just to find out what they produce, even though the risks of neuro problems are there? Oh well thats ok then!
> 
> Surely the RIGHT thing to do, would be to investigate the neuro problems further before playing with the morph side of things?


The finding as fare as i'm aware is enigmas DON'T have neuro problems but spinning'etc it the simtom of lack of calcium in development.So could be breeding females with lack of calcium when gravid.As a result some of the offspring lack calcium due to not enough to go around.Ofcouse you wouldn't breed from spinning enigmas this would deffo mean they don't have enough calcium in there systems.Resulting in death of female and deformed offspring.But it don't seem genetic in a dominant,revessive manner.But if you breed bad example pearent you will get bad example offspring. 




> Whilst we cannot as yet publish the report as we've not had permission to report it publically, we can now rule out a number of things. Firstly there was nothing found in all three Enigmas that showed there were deformities or defects with the brain (Neurological), vestibular system (Inner ears) or Ophthalmic (eyes) in fact any major organ in there bodies.


Read the full report.
Initial findings from Enigma Pathology results - GeckoForums.net
First Enigma Pathology Report - GeckoForums.net


----------

